# 21Hz sine wave window flex



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

YouTube - 21Hz sine wave window flex


----------



## wilsonmorgado (Jun 16, 2011)

not lot of people can listen it ...


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

if you like to see your stuff flex like that i bet you were pretty upset that you weren't in japan a while back. you could've seen all sorts of stuff flexing like no other. perhaps a move to a more seismically active part of the world would be to your liking. 

but hey, some guys like their women really big too. to each their own brotha! from your past videos you really seem to enjoy what you do so keep it up.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

oh mah goshhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

and the point of this is what? obviously abuse like that is going to damage the dudes car rather quickly. i hope he has comprehensive glass insurance. lol.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

cool
a speaker moving... 
i rate this 5 stars... a must see video


----------



## Arthurk (Feb 10, 2009)

BBBZZZZZZ! NICE


----------



## Arthurk (Feb 10, 2009)

That's some nice flex!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

to those sincere, thank you!  It's tuned lower now, 23Hz, and I'll be doing a tripple or quad spider pack on the 1803s  ordered the alt brackets to mount the EA 300A!


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

That's very very very bad flex! Amazing.....


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

roll the window up and show us the windshield flexing


----------

